# Dash Cam Basics



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

What are the benefits? Is it allowed? Is it worth the cost? What features are important? These are a just few of the questions that you may ask before deciding to get a dash cam. There has been a lot of discussion in the forum about the best dash cam, but not so much the steps leading up to the decision to buy and use a dash cam.

*What are the benefits?*

A forward facing camera may record details of an accident, proving who is at fault. A rear facing camera may record interactions with passengers. Both may record interactions with police. If there is any dispute of an incident then the dash cam may provide objective evidence in your favor. There mere presence of a dash cam may cause rowdy passengers, knowing they are being recorded, to calm down. Some passengers feel safer knowing there is a dash cam. You probably do not want the few who protest in your car. A dashcam may document damages to your car, abusive, or illegal behavior that you cannot see from the driver's position. For more, google: ucustomersupport dash cam

*Is a dash cam worth the cost?
*
It is a personal decision. For most incidents, the burden of proof seems to rest with the driver, by default. Having a dash cam for just one of these incidents may save you $1000s vs. the few $100 a good dash cam will cost. It may mean the difference between being deactivated or not, convicted by a court or not. Plus, there is greater peace-of-mind, priceless.

*Am I Allowed to Record Passengers?
*
Neither Uber or Lyft have any policy against dash cams. As an independent contractor, it is your decision. There are laws regarding recording conversations, which vary from state-to-state. For the most part, laws regarding audio recording also apply to video recording. Google: Reporter's Recording Guide

*Do I tell passengers they are being recorded?
*
This may be an issue in a 2-party consent state. Verbally informing passengers may make some uncomfortable. Reactions will vary from "Good idea" to "Turn it off" or cancelling the ride. Some believe that clearly displaying a sign is sufficient. Examples are attached, which may be printed at home. You may choose to purchase a wide variety of security signs online or make your own, like I did. 

*What dash cam features are important?
*
You may not need all of these. More features generally means higher cost.

Front and rear dual recording both inside and outside the vehicle simultaneously.
Night time video capability to create quality video at night
Higher video resolution for better quality video
Loop recording to reuse disc space
Smaller size to keep it concealed tactfully
Auto on/off switch connected to the ignition of the car
Motion detection sensor to detect sudden impacts and protect the video from overwriting
Date and time on video to support the evidence during court case
Parking mode recorder to sense someone destroying your vehicle even when its ignition is off
GPS recorder to prove actual sped and location of the vehicle at the time of mishap
Power adapter to connect it easily with the power back up of the car
Wi-Fi or Bluetooth compatibility to control it remotely through a Smartphone
*Advanced FAQ*
*
Can I use a security sign without a dash cam?
*
Yes, if "lying" does not bother you. If questioned then the dash cam is "hidden". This may be effective as a deterrent, but not as evidence in the event of an actual incident.
*
Why use a bi-lingual sign?
*
In my region, the percentage of Spanish speakers is high. If lower where you drive then there is less of a reason, but still probably a few passengers that may have this issue. It also eliminates a possible claim of misunderstanding due to the language barrier.

*Why pretend recordings are automatically stored into the cloud?
*
Even if untrue, stating this is a deterrent against someone stealing the dash cam.

*What if a passenger asks to turn-off the dash cam?
*
If moving then pull over safely and stop. Say, this is for my safety and yours. If you are uncomfortable being recorded then please cancel this trip and exit the vehicle immediately. Regardless, report the incident to Uber/Lyft first chance you get and save the recording.

*What if a cop tells me to turn off the dash cam?
*
You may have to. Check local laws everywhere you drive. You may be required to verbally inform the cop that you are recording.

------------------------
_Is this information helpful to you? How can it be improved? 
Please reply if you believe that I have omitted anything important or stated anything _incorrectly.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a 360 but the problem is that it records and passengers can see their faces. Don't know how to do these things.


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I have a 360 but the problem is that it records and passengers can see their faces. Don't know how to do these things.


 Quick Press the MODE button once. It turns off the screen but keeps the camera running.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I also recommend hard wiring the camera into your car. This way, the camera is always turned on and it doesn't use up a power socket. You can buy a piggy back fuse adaptor at any auto parts store. Hide the wiring behind your windshield trim. Takes less than 10 minutes on most cars.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well the good news is I figured out how to open my trunk without turning the car off. So that means that no matter what the passengers won't see themselves being recorded live. 

Now this is what I have to figure out. As far as I know the SD card only records up to 8 hours, right? For the Falcon 360. So what happens if someone makes a false accusation about me 9 hours ago and the card only has recorded up to 8 hours?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well the good news is I figured out how to open my trunk without turning the car off. So that means that no matter what the passengers won't see themselves being recorded live.


Be careful. Some jurisdictions treat *hidden *cameras more harshly. Check local laws.


DRider85 said:


> Now this is what I have to figure out. As far as I know the SD card only records up to 8 hours, right? For the Falcon 360. So what happens if someone makes a false accusation about me 9 hours ago and the card only has recorded up to 8 hours?


Since most dash cams will overwrite the oldest recording when you exceed the capacity of the SD-card, you should either

Swap out the SD card before reaching capacity, and save for at least a week

Swap out the SD card immediately if any questionable incident occurs, and save for at least a week
Store the recording in some other way (onto your phone, into the cloud, high-capacity external-drive, etc.)
If you feel that there may be a problem more than a week later then you may wish to store for a longer period of time.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well I think my sd card holds 8 hours. So after every day or 2 I have to swap out?



Jagent said:


> I also recommend hard wiring the camera into your car. This way, the camera is always turned on and it doesn't use up a power socket. You can buy a piggy back fuse adaptor at any auto parts store. Hide the wiring behind your windshield trim. Takes less than 10 minutes on most cars.


Hard wiring? Piggy back fuse adapter? Where do I put that? Windshield trim?


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I also recommend hard wiring the camera into your car. This way, the camera is always turned on and it doesn't use up a power socket. You can buy a piggy back fuse adaptor at any auto parts store. Hide the wiring behind your windshield trim. Takes less than 10 minutes on most cars.


Were does the piggy back fuse adaptor connect to?


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well I think my sd card holds 8 hours. So after every day or 2 I have to swap out?


I copy my driving recordings to my computer every night after I get done driving. I keep 3 weeks worth of these recordings. I have a different card I put in to record when my car is at home. I don't back those recordings up unless I have a reason to think the camera captured something interesting.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Were does the piggy back fuse adaptor connect to?





DRider85 said:


> Hard wiring? Piggy back fuse adapter? Where do I put that? Windshield trim?


Ok, I hope this makes sense. Piggy fuse adaptor uses one fuse socket to power two items. You pull the fuse for a car key activated accessory. ... say, your radio, or wipers... then you put that fuse into the adaptor, then plug the adaptor back into the socket.

Now, there is also a second fuse on the adaptor, with a pigtail wire sticking out. This will be used to power your dashcam. Take your power adaptor that comes with the dashcam and cut it off, then hook one of the wires to the pigtail and run the other one to ground. Now, everytime you turn on your key, the dashcam has power.

Hide all the wires behind trim. Replace the fusebox cover and you're good to go. Piggyback fuse adaptors are also called dual fuse adaptors and fuse taps. Here is a good video to get you started.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Were does the piggy back fuse adaptor connect to?


One end goes to power the camera, the other end goes to an uninterrupted power source. Usually tap into the fuse box, but you can run it straight from the battery if you want.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Ok, I hope this makes sense. Piggy fuse adaptor uses one fuse socket to power two items. You pull the fuse for a car key activated accessory. ... say, your radio, or wipers... then you put that fuse into the adaptor, then plug the adaptor back into the socket.
> 
> Now, there is also a second fuse on the adaptor, with a pigtail wire sticking out. This will be used to power your dashcam. Take your power adaptor that comes with the dashcam and cut it off, then hook one of the wires to the pigtail and run the other one to ground. Now, everytime you turn on your key, the dashcam has power.
> 
> Hide all the wires behind trim. Replace the fusebox cover and you're good to go. Piggyback fuse adaptors are also called dual fuse adaptors and fuse taps. Here is a good video to get you started.


This sounds WAY too complicated. I have no idea where to start.



Harry Seaward said:


> I copy my driving recordings to my computer every night after I get done driving. I keep 3 weeks worth of these recordings. I have a different card I put in to record when my car is at home. I don't back those recordings up unless I have a reason to think the camera captured something interesting.


How do you put the SD card into the computer? I tried and it didn't fit anywhere.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

You might need an adapter

Someone else suggested an sd card with more memory like 64 gb. Some of these come with tan adapter

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=memory+card&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How do you put the SD card into the computer? I tried and it didn't fit anywhere


I believe the Falcon has a USB connection and you can use a phone charge cable to copy the data over that way. Otherwise you need an SD card reader on your computer and then an SD-to-MicroSD adapter. Most MicroSD cards come with the adapters now. I have 6 or 8 of them laying around because I get a new one each time I buy a card.

If this all seems over your head, go to a Best Buy and tell them what you want to do and they will hook you up. Shouldn't be more than $20.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's another option if you have an available USB port on your computer:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-usb-2-0-sd-mmc-memory-card-reader-black/3602009.p?skuId=3602009


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Anything better than the falcon zero? Better as in more simple? The complexity of it is ruining my life


----------

